# $ 40.00 Western Flyer project  bike



## OZ1972 (Mar 5, 2022)

Got this bike about a year a ago for $ 40.00 from a friend didn't really need another project but couldn't pass it up for $ 40.00 , hopefully get to work on it this  spring  , thanks for looking  👍


----------



## Boris (Mar 5, 2022)

Now that's a good deal! Have fun. Anxious to see finished product.


----------



## bloo (Mar 6, 2022)

It's Huffman built, no doubt about that. I'm thinking early 50s vintage. Have you found the serial number? 26 inch?

There were probably some cool graphics on the tank, I wonder if it's still under there?


----------



## bloo (Mar 6, 2022)

This Huffman built Western Flyer is a lot like yours I think. The thread it was posted in is here, but the bike that started the thread was not Huffman.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/w...s-western-flyer-deluxe-race-car-design.50119/


----------

